
On the Benefits of Cutting Your Own Hair - dconrad
https://medium.com/@dconrad/on-the-benefits-of-cutting-your-own-hair-2ff7b9c06c26
======
1ele3
I tried to cut my own bangs once and it was not cute. I'm sticking to a
professional. But if you can do it, more power to ya

~~~
dconrad
Maybe if you keep trying you'll get it right. :)

